# Bourbon Decision



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am a fan of bourbon, specifically Knob Creek (my sig line). However, I do like to branch out occasionally. My local grocery store has both Buffalo Trace and Elijah Craig 12yo for about $18. Out of the two, any advice, suggestions, reviews? Thanks.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> I am a fan of bourbon, specifically Knob Creek (my sig line). However, I do like to branch out occasionally. My local grocery store has both Buffalo Trace and Elijah Craig 12yo for about $18. Out of the two, any advice, suggestions, reviews? Thanks.


Can't go wrong with any of the mid shelf spirits, Booker's, Maker's, Woodford, etc. But I am so spoiled. The whiskey bar with 135 luscious bourbons is across the street from my office:

http://www.fxmcrorys.com/fxwhiskeybar.html

My latest favorite for fishing and motorcycle camping (transfered to a nonbreakable container) is Bulleit. I'm having a wee dram right now, actually. Last year a friend gave me a bottle of Evan SB after performing his wedding and woooo, that was five stars good!

I was all set to include some nice samples I've been collecting in a pass going around, but I just learned last weekend that sending alcohol through the mail can be quite hazardous. [Thanks for the info, CigarGal!] DANG IT!

Good luck Otter! Bourbon = Good!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> I am a fan of bourbon, specifically Knob Creek (my sig line). However, I do like to branch out occasionally. My local grocery store has both Buffalo Trace and Elijah Craig 12yo for about $18. Out of the two, any advice, suggestions, reviews? Thanks.


Not sure on those two, I haven't tried them. I wouldn't mind hearing a review on what ever you do try. On the other hand I can recommend Evan williams 10 yr old Single barrel. Not sweet, has a nice smooth boubon taste up front and a peppery taste to finish. About $20 - $24 a fith. I like it on the rocks with a lime twist.

A riding Brother, attended the bourbon festival in Bardstown, Ky last year. They even made him an jhonory judge. The info he came back with is amazing. Bourbon is every bit as in depth as a cigar is. He watched the master distillers tell brands and makes with just a tiny taste. A pallatte that subtle is amazing to me. We are going to ride out this Sept to attend at this time. Here is the link if you want to check it out. It's where all the medals and bourbon of the year is selected.

http://www.kybourbonfestival.com/


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

My favorite is Buffalo Trace. You'll pick up some really sweet flavors with hints of vanilla!! :dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> My favorite is Buffalo Trace. You'll pick up some really sweet flavors with hints of vanilla!! :dr


I've heard this is good but my local store doesn't carry it. :tg


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I've heard this is good but my local store doesn't carry it. :tg


PM Sent.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I've only tried the Elijah Craig of the two and remember enjoying it. Another good budget bourbon is the Evan Williams Single Barrel


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> My favorite is Buffalo Trace. You'll pick up some really sweet flavors with hints of vanilla!! :dr


I had some a while back neat and I thought it was probably the best flavored bourbon I've ever had!


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

For that price, buy both! I'm partial to the Elijah Craig, it's probably one of the best deals out there, a smooth tasting bourbon for a reasonable price. With that said, I also like Buffalo Trace, but I can't usually find it locally.

If anyone can find Rittenhouse Rye at a reasonable price, pm me please!


Bob R in OKC


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, and here's a link to a review done by my friend Lew Bryson, Managing Editor of Malt Advocate magazine:

http://www.epinions.com/fddk-review-3272-F9B54B-390860B7-prod1

It's a few years old, but still pertinent.

If you are a whisk(e)y drinker and not familiar with Malt Advocate, go pick up a copy at Barnes and Noble or your favorite book store! Better yet! Subscribe!

Bob R in OKC


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies fellas. It sounds as though both of these are similar in taste. Both rich and sweet, which will be a little different after a solid diet of Knob Creek. I am so excited I may just buy both!


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Elijah Craig 12yo is my go-to bourbon. It's good stuff at a great price. I just hope not too many people catch on and cause shortages and price hikes like seems to be happening with my beloved George Dickle Tennessee Whisky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> ..... Another good budget bourbon is the Evan Williams Single Barrel


For the price, this one will really surprise you!!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

(JMHO):

Buffalo Trace has generally been a spicier (_rye-r_) bourbon than Elijah Craig. Both are decent bourbons and Buffalo Trace at $18 is a fairly good price. I think $23 is about average. Also, Buffalo Trace is made in small quantities and often allocated (depending on the market you are in), so much more likely than Elijah Craig to disappear for periods of time.

On a taste level the only personal drawback I can come up with for Buffalo Trace is I've found it less than consistent. Perhaps just par for the course as it sounds like the concept is more about barrels that pass the muster of the panel that approves / rejects barrels. It sounds quite conceivable that the combined passage does not necessarily adhere to or amount to a specific profile/taste.

And for the positive spin... I've yet to taste a bottle that was flat or a dud. One might be spicier, the next sweeter, one more leathery, the other more oak forward etc. but they have all been fairly good and seem to stick to a healthy rye influence.

Elijah Craig 12: Drawback, some bottles are sweeter than others (which I prefer the sweeter). Elijah Craig shows a little bit more oak and I find it sometimes to have a slight dry feature as a result (particularly the 18 year old). It also tastes like Heaven Hill's whiskey with age & oak on it.

Positive spin on that one: It's typically a decent representation of better tasting Heaven Hill whiskey and is priced pretty fairly especially for "_better_" whiskey. I.E. is it's twice as old as Heaven Hill's Fighting Cock 6 year old, but *not* priced anywhere near twice as much. Then again I would not score it twice as good either lol.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Chè;1383022 said:


> (JMHO):
> 
> Buffalo Trace has generally been a spicier (_rye-r_) bourbon than Elijah Craig. Both are decent bourbons and Buffalo Trace at $18 is a fairly good price. I think $23 is about average. Also, Buffalo Trace is made in small quantities and often allocated (depending on the market you are in), so much more likely than Elijah Craig to disappear for periods of time.
> 
> ...


I actaully think Buffalo Trace is very consistant. I've polished off and had samples of many different bottles of Buffalo Trace and never really noticed a distinguishable difference from one bottle to the next. 

Different tastebuds I guess.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I actaully think Buffalo Trace is very consistant. I've polished off and had samples of many different bottles of Buffalo Trace and never really noticed a distinguishable difference from one bottle to the next.
> 
> Different tastebuds I guess.


Maybe it is more consistent than I give credit. My experience has been that it varies. Not in the manner of some experiences with Woodford Reserve (excellent bottle, ok bottle, mediocre bottle), but in subtle ways where one bottle has tended to have stronger or softer characteristics of certain specific aspects when compared to priors.

I've only purchased 2 bottles (it's hard to come by in my local market) and have tasted from about 8 different bottles from various markets (including what sounds like your local market). I also have a bottle that a group of enthusiast bought a barrel of. Again given what appears to be your local market, maybe you've had the special bottling too?

The barrel purchased items sheds a little light on my position as far as the aim for consistency. If you follow the storyline on BT, the bourbon is comprised of about 25-40 chosen barrels (guestimating what I recall reading not exact or precise figures). Any barrel rejected by any panel person is eliminated from the potential vatting. Every batch is supposedly created this way. I'm sure there is a structure in place as to where the barrels are selected from, target ages and generic profiles of what those said chosen whiskies _generally_ taste like etc. but it doesn't sound like the emphasis is on a limited or precise profile.

Why the enthusiast barrel purchase is a point worth noting, well it certainly can't be a vatting of 25+ barrels and a _Single Barrel_ bourbon at the same time.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

So, what happened? We want to hear all about it. I didn't reply before because all I could say was "shrug"; guess that's more of an action. Both good with a personal lean towards the EC 12yo I believe. And it does weigth in at 94proof.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

ky toker said:


> So, what happened? We want to hear all about it. I didn't reply before because all I could say was "shrug"; guess that's more of an action. Both good with a personal lean towards the EC 12yo I believe. And it does weigth in at 94proof.


Well, I bought them both and I love them both! The Buffalo Trace was sweet and had a good smooth taste. The Elijah Craig was spicy, but also had sweet notes as well. For the price, these two are hard to beat. Gun to my head I would have to take the Elijah Craig IMHO. :tu


----------



## Dodgercat (Jan 15, 2008)

Bookers 121 - As my daddy use to say " It'll put hair on your chest son "


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Dodgercat said:


> Bookers 121 - As my daddy use to say " It'll put hair on your chest son "


Is the current Bookers down to 121? I'm guessing it would be on the young end if so (comparing to some prior batches).


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

George Dickel is a pretty good bourbon too! had it a few months back, but i never tried it with a stogie...

i myself usually stick to Wild Turkey or Makers Mark. i have been wanting to try Bookers bourbon & Bakers bourbons...but not sure what the verdict is on those from others.  i guess i just figure if i'm dropping $40+ on a bottle of whisky, might as well be a single malt scotch whisky.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Chè said:


> Is the current Bookers down to 121? I'm guessing it would be on the young end if so (comparing to some prior batches).


I got a bottle that's 126. It was purchased around Christmas.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

*Bourbon Decision * What decision? Just drink up.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> My favorite is Buffalo Trace. You'll pick up some really sweet flavors with hints of vanilla!! :dr


I Tried some of this last night courtesy of Patrick, and I think I may have a new favorite! 
I loved it! :tu Now to convince my B&M to keep it in stock for me.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Buffalo Trace, to me is a bargain. It is a good everyday bourbon. I feel the same way about me and Elmer T. Lee..........


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I Tried some of this last night courtesy of Patrick, and I think I may have a new favorite!
> I loved it! :tu Now to convince my B&M to keep it in stock for me.


Glad you liked it. One night as an experiment, I mixed it with some diet Wild Cherry Pepsi, and it tasted like a Cherry-Vanilla cream soda!!! :dr


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

novasurf said:


> *Bourbon Decision * What decision? Just drink up.


now THAT is sound advice!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Try them both.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Dr_Trac said:


> George Dickel is a pretty good bourbon too! had it a few months back, but i never tried it with a stogie...
> 
> i myself usually stick to Wild Turkey or Makers Mark. i have been wanting to try Bookers bourbon & Bakers bourbons...but not sure what the verdict is on those from others.  i guess i just figure if i'm dropping $40+ on a bottle of whisky, might as well be a single malt scotch whisky.


George Dickel technically is a Tennessee whiskey as opposed to bourbon, but nevertheless is a fine selection from either "technical" category.

For the most part, I prefer Baker's over Booker's, but tend to think it's a personal taste thing, as opposed to Baker's being better. Something to contemplate, Bakers is 107 proof and Bookers is over (lets say 121 proof). You'd be very hard pressed to find a 107 proof - 126 proof single malt scotch for $40 on a store shelf.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is a pretty good site on bourbon:

http://www.straightbourbon.com/homepage.html?106,252


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Favorite Bourbon? I would have to say Louis XVI. He married Marie Antoinette, literally lost his head in the French Revolution.......


----------

